# How Good is "Runtime's Shadow Copy" for cloning hard drives?



## 2048Megabytes

How Good is "Runtime's Shadow Copy" for cloning hard drives?

I was thinking of downloading and trying it in the future.  Anyone have experience with this program?

http://www.runtime.org/shadow-copy.htm


----------



## Cromewell

I have used similar programs that use the Shadow Copy Service. They work ok, I've never tried to clone a drive with it though, just backups of specific folders.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

What program do you use to clone hard drives Cromewell?


----------



## Cromewell

I've used Ghost and Acronis (the version included with Seatools). Of the 2, Acronis gave me much less greif.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I just tried Runtime's Shadow Copy for cloning a hard drive.  I tried it twice to no avail.  I couldn't get Windows XP to start.  It would get to the Windows XP splash screen and then freeze.  Spotmau version 2009 is a much better program to clone a hard drive.


----------

